# engine prob. "popcorn sound"?



## kwth8n (Jun 23, 2006)

whats up everyone. Im new to the forums. I just bought a 96 sentra (base model) for my girlfriend to drive to and from work, but it has started to make a loud annoying sound that kind of sounds like popcorn popping in a machine. I was told by a buddy it sounds like the timing chain or maybe a water pump. Does this sound familiar to anyone. the car has 96,000 miles. i just dont wana get ripped by taking it to the dealer if it doesnt need the timing chain. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## NissanOnly (Jul 9, 2006)

I think I've heard of this sound, check your oil level and make sure you have enough. the 1.6L only has a 3 or so qt capacity. I think the sound may be your timing chain guides. I've heard clanging on another older timing chain car before too.


----------



## Recian (Sep 30, 2008)

i just put a timing chain in my B14. that chattering is usually a timing chain yes but nissan's timing chains usually last 175-250k miles BUT my water pump is new i bought the car at 198k so i dont know the history but i'd suspect the water pump first try to see if it's coming from that or chattering ontop of the valve cover or front of the block (not water pump front) i'd hate to say put a water pump and it be a timing chain but ive never seen a GA16 timing chain go bad before 175k miles. mine chattered slightly at 199k but it had jumped time and i didnt know til i tore it apart but the chain was good


----------



## GreenEyedAngel (Aug 22, 2008)

I would wonder about noises in the block as well (easy to tell as the cylinders in the 1.6 are right up top). Would also be surprised to see a timing chain go bad at that few miles - I have 553K and have only replaced the chain once (and the serpentine has only had one replacement). Wondering like Recian if the chain is just jumping off a bit or if this is a timing issue - my engine has never sounded like popcorn?


----------



## nismo_200sx (Jul 18, 2008)

you have 553k miles damn. i was thinking of replacing my timing chain i have 130k on mine. it makes a chattering noise when started but running 20w50 royal purple and it seems it quiets down.you think it might be a timing chain guide.


----------



## GreenEyedAngel (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, Nismo - 553K - have to admit to engine replacement at 437K (and at 2K seemed like a good buy ;>), but actually, they just reinstalled the existing chain (was still acceptable) and retimed and reset. Initially made same noise and it was the guide - they had misplaced in the process of the engine replacement.

Tranny (manual) been reworked once at 157K (my own fault - she pulled out of gear so easy in Wash DC traffic that developed bad habit), but hasn't had a prob since and still original clutch (was not replaced with tranny rework). Had to replace starter 3,000 miles ago - gee, don't feel bad...lol. Reality is you take care of this engine and chassis, it will take care of you. Not great on ride, but then again, not what one buys it for...lol

BTW, fiance's 89 Toyota 4x4 has 475K - perhaps we just have an aura? (course he's hit 14 deer with that)


----------



## Recian (Sep 30, 2008)

i didnt think about this earlier but put a timing light to the car. the spec for it is 8 degrees +/-2 so 6-10 degrees BTDC there should be marks on ur crank pulley 5 white 1 yellow the 1 yellow is 0 each white mark is 5 so u have -5, 0, 5, 10, 15, 20. if the timing doesnt stay at a steady 8 or 10 and tries to jump between 5 and 15 or anything as long as it isnt a steady set time then i'd say chain is jumping that's what mine did b4 i put a chain on it it was jumping from 5 to 15 really bad


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Dont forget to put the ECU in "timing" mode, see sticky...


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/ga16de-1-6l-engine/118530-definitive-guide-how-adjust-timing.html


----------

